# Are all outputs hot?



## smokebanshee (Oct 8, 2007)

If I hooked up both the HDMI and component video connections to my TV( HDMI routed through my a/v receiver, and component strait to tv from 211) would both output video and audio, or will one stop working if the other has a cable connected? The reason I ask this is because I want my HDMI routed through my Home theater receiver for the on screen menu, but I dont want to power the reciever up EVERY time we watch tv. If I had both outputs going to the tv, I could just switch the input on the tv to HDMI when I wanted HD/ surround sound. Any thoughts?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

All outputs on the 211 remain "hot". I'm not sure how your TV and receiver are working ... but there will always be something on the 211's outputs.


----------



## smokebanshee (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks for the reply! Actually neither the TV or sat receiver exist yet, this is all pre planning our new home which is being built. All cables will be ran in wall so I just wanted to know which ones to run and what wall plates to order. So you think this idea will work, I dont want to fry anything.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I don't expect any smoke doing this. Hopefully your receiver will pass the HDMI properly and not get sidetracked by the digital rights coding that HDMI will use. Other than that, I see no problem.


----------

